# بالشروق ادفع 55000 ج و استلم فورا شقة 177 متر بدون أي رسوم و تسهيلات 6 سنوات



## شركة الكومى (28 أغسطس 2012)

[FONT=&quot]تتشرف شركة الكومى للتنمية و الاستثمار العقاري احد اكبر الشركات العقارية بالشروق و حدائق الاهرام و المدن الجديدة ان تقدم لعملائها الكرام احد مشروعاتها [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالشروق :[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] تعاقد و استلم فوراَ بالشروق شقة 177 م بمقدم 55000 جنيه وتسهيلات على 6 سنوات [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]بدون اي رسوم سواء استلام ابتدائي أو نهائي أو تعاقد[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]موجودة بأرقى مناطق مدينة الشروق حيث انها تقع بالقرب من مدينتى و طريق السويس و افخم المنتجعات السكنية ( كمبوند حسن علام ) و بالقرب من منطقة الجامعات و المعاهد و القرية الزكية ... تطل على حديقة كبيرة و شارع عريض [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]( ولو تم تسديد سعر الوحدة خلال 15 شهر سيتم احتسابها بسعر الكاش )[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]تتكون من :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3 نوم + 3ريسبشن + 3حمام + مطبخ + تراس .[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للتفاصيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للاتصال[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot] 22615137 - 22615138 – 01000054950 [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]العنوان :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]48 شارع زاكر حسين الحى السابع- مدينة نصر- القاهرة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او زور موقعنا لتجد المزيد من العروض الحصرية : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]البريد الإلكترونى :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنك تسجيل استفسارك على[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الرابط : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صفحتنا على الفيس بوك[/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملحوظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يوجد بالشركة أكثر من 30 نظام مرن للدفع و يقوم العميل بإختيار نظام السداد المناسب له من أنظمة الشركة [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]ويوجد لدينا في شقق مساحات تبدأ من 120 متر حتى 190 متر بالشروق [/FONT]*​


----------

